# Terracotta saucers



## shelloise (Nov 28, 2012)

I am at wallyworld checking out saucers. Does it matter if they are glazed or not for soaking the tortoises? Just wondering about clay?


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 28, 2012)

The un-glazed saucers let the water seep out into the substrate. They need to be re-filled more frequently. I prefer the plastic ones that look like terra cotta.


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 28, 2012)

I use the glazed ones for water dishes and the unglazed for the feed dishes. I myself do not like the plastic, as it is too light weight and the tortoises tend to over turn them.


----------



## Tom (Nov 28, 2012)

My unglazed ones do not seep. I prefer the unglazed for water because it affords better traction for them when walking in and out of it.


----------



## wellington (Nov 28, 2012)

Tom said:


> My unglazed ones do not seep. I prefer the unglazed for water because it affords better traction for them when walking in and out of it.



I have one of each. I like the unglazed for the same reason as Tom and mine does not seep either.


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Nov 28, 2012)

LOL almost all of us get similar experience.

I use unglazed terracotta for the traction and it never seeps for my small sized torts. I try using plastic before but I stop using it for the same reason as you guys, it's just too light and easily turned over.

For my aldabra, terracotta is still no good for food dish, so I used some heavy stone slate, anti-tipping proof and look natural


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 28, 2012)

Since terra cotta is porus, why or how can it not seep? This is one reasons the same material when made into pots, is so good for cactus. While the water does not pour out, it does seep. More like it allows for more water evaporation. It's also why, when you add water to a ompletely dried terra cotta, it changes color if you look close. The porus part also bothers me for using it as a water dish, because small particles (both germs and itemsused for cleaning the saucer) could also get into those holes, making cleaning them more of a chore and these would be a bigger problem with liquids (such as soaking water) over solids (like the foods you feed on it).... just my thoughts.


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Nov 28, 2012)

I think you are right, they do sip, but not so fast that I need to refill the water so quick. Now I remember that the terracotta I'm using is a bit shinier than the one you would use for pots. The seller assures me that no paint is used and shows me the painted ones. Maybe it's the material or the baking technique to seal the pores. Plus the gradual mineral build up from water inside the pores might be more than enough to seal it. Many people in my country used to use unglazed terracotta for all housewares. Plates, glasses, water pots, cooking pots, now imagine if they seep a lot, especially during cooking


----------



## Talka (Nov 28, 2012)

They're not an issue with cleaning at all. If you leave the dishes sitting in a 1:1:1 mix of water:vinegar:rubbing alcohol, for about 10 minutes, it'll kill every bacteria on the plates. The solution is also water soluble, so if you rinse the dishes in water after, all the stuff comes out of the pores, and problem solved.


----------



## shelloise (Nov 28, 2012)

I ended up buying unglazed, it's huge but not that high which makes it easier to get in and out. She spends a lot of time in the water. The exoterra bowls were higher and odd shapes so it was awkward for her depending on where she went in it from


----------



## Itort (Nov 29, 2012)

The problem I have with glazed saucers is many are from third world countries with no lead prohibitions. The leaching of water in unglazed in my case I see as an advantage as it helps keep substrate moist (I keep mostly forest type torts). Plastic is diffently out as it does tip so easily.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Nov 29, 2012)

Here are the two kinds of terracotta saucers that I use.The reddish color one is more porous than the brown one, I started seeing the brown ones last year for the first time at Wal Mart, I prefer the newer ones but still use both types, I just bought 17 of the older style when they were reduced to 24 cents each, I ran them under water just before taking the pic so you could see how the older style soaked it in, and the newer one, the water sort of just laid on it and didn't soak in as quick.


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 29, 2012)

Len said:


> Here are the two kinds of terracotta saucers that I use.The reddish color one is more porous than the brown one, I started seeing the brown ones last year for the first time at Wal Mart, I prefer the newer ones but still use both types, I just bought 17 of the older style when they were reduced to 24 cents each, I ran them under water just before taking the pic so you could see how the older style soaked it in, and the newer one, the water sort of just laid on it and didn't soak in as quick.



 I've been trying a few of those too. Can't seem to find them in the larger size however. I really like the color and they seem to be holding up very well.


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Nov 29, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> Len said:
> 
> 
> > Here are the two kinds of terracotta saucers that I use.The reddish color one is more porous than the brown one, I started seeing the brown ones last year for the first time at Wal Mart, I prefer the newer ones but still use both types, I just bought 17 of the older style when they were reduced to 24 cents each, I ran them under water just before taking the pic so you could see how the older style soaked it in, and the newer one, the water sort of just laid on it and didn't soak in as quick.
> ...



That's the one I've been talking about. Shinier and darker and no sip. Plenty here in my country


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Nov 29, 2012)

Yellow Turtle said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> > Len said:
> ...


These are made in Italy but are like the ones made in Germany for many years, but not widely available in the USA.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Nov 29, 2012)

I was worried about buying glazed because I didn't want any to chip off, now I know it's okay!! I had problems with the terra cotta leaking at first but it seems to have stopped


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Nov 29, 2012)

Len said:


> Yellow Turtle said:
> 
> 
> > Jacqui said:
> ...



Villagers here in my country use those in the past. Some retain till now but most have advanced using ceramics for housewares


----------



## T Smart (Nov 29, 2012)

The terra cotta Doesn't hold water well, I'm always filling it up so I just use it for a feeding bowl, and a temporary plastic one till I can find a good one.


----------



## shelloise (Nov 29, 2012)

Michael's has the unglazed ones. I bought the 28" round


----------

